# 2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Custpm $2500 Windsor (Bigsby)



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

These are just cool. Shame about the Bigsby.

2007 Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Bigsby was installed with a Vibramate - no holes and completely reversible


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If I wasn't on an uncontrollable spending spree lately I'd buy this.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks to be an actual Bigsby B7 (not the import B70). That alone is a nearly $400 part, not to mention another 100 bucks for the Vibramate.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Keep talking fellas. At least one of you will convince yourselves it's too good a deal to pass up 😁

In all seriousness though, it looks like a killer axe. If it had a bigger neck profile, I'd likely be in the same boat with all y'all.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> Keep talking fellas. At least one of you will convince yourselves it's too good a deal to pass up 😁
> 
> In all seriousness though, it looks like a killer axe. If it had a bigger neck profile, I'd likely be in the same boat with all y'all.


There have been _soooooo_ many deals recently that if they’d been within a 2 hour drive, I’d have jumped on them. This is one of them.

I’m at the point now where I can be picky enough to need to see a guitar in person now before pulling the trigger.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If anyone picks this up and wants to unload it without the Bigsby some day, I'm your man.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

wish i was still in Ontario


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> If I wasn't on an uncontrollable spending spree lately I'd buy this.


Why stop now?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Why stop now?


Bad timing with a bathroom reno in progress and 5 new guitars in the past month and another in transit. Anyone wanna buy a kidney?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a nice GOTW for a while and only moved it after I got in the R8.


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

And it’s gone….


----------

